# Sw99



## Agent Falco (Oct 27, 2008)

I've found some really good deals on 9mm and .40 99's but can't seem to find a whole lot of feedback on the gun in general. Any opinions on this gun? Pros and cons appreciated.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Go here - the SW99 is just a clone of the P99 Walther.

http://waltherforum.com/


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Was blowing time at my local shop yesterday for giggles and messed with a couple of the SW99 subs.. Slick pistols.. Had a chance to see the whole QA vs AS thing.. If I can remember correctly, I think the QA gun had no decocker, the AS had the button. The QA precocked with one fire capability requiring slide action to precock, no 2nd shot on a dud. The AS was pretty much like my sig, except striker and poly and a crunchy trigger, which I'm sure would smooth up on either the two QA or AS. I almost think the confusion repells potential customers of either the Walthers or SW's which is a shame. "Do I want an AS, a QA... Ah let me see that XD". :mrgreen:

Ergonomically.. I really like them for sub compact 2-finger grip guns. More comfy than Glocks to me for sure. I'd bet really fun to shoot. Texture on the grip/frame felt easy to get a sticky solid grip on the gun, ie. "purchase" for the proper gun magazine definition. hehe

Price.. competitive. In the 5's.. The AS was a trade-in with like 5 mags and a nice Don Hume holster included for the same price as the other. Sweet deal I thought if you wanted an AS. 

The "99's" seem to me like just kind of an odd-ball unusual gun I guess. S&W has a strange thing going on with these P99 clones on walther frames, and their M&P line. They almost conflict with themselves. Looks like a solid well-built weapon though. The sales guys there praised their dealings with S&W Customer Svc, so that's a plus.. I have no experience to draw from, just feedback from others here. 

Ok.. A little research solves that question for me.. I guess the Walther SW guns are just lingering in the market old stock, replaced by the M&P's as S&W's premier poly's.

I'd really dig a PPS 9mm for it's silly thin size, etc.. But the price sure isn't sub-compact.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

One of the advantages of the SW99 over the P99 is the availability of the .45acp chambering. Can't get it in the P99.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

I have a poster in my room of handguns manufactured by S&W circa 2004 with the SW99 variants on it. I've always wondered as well about the gun, it looks identical to the P99. I don't think it is produced anymore (I stand open to correction on this), so a used one may be your only bet. And like MLB said, if you're into .45's and you like the P99 design then it's a sure winner.


----------



## flieger (Mar 12, 2009)

--sorry wrong place--


----------

